# Tagua Holsters Quality?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I've recently noticed many of my area gun shops are carrying a new brand of leather holsters by a company called Tagua Gunleather. They are pretty cheap and seem to be decent quality. My local gun shop has a open top leather belt holster for $39 bucks. I compared it to a identical model by Gould & Goodrich and visually, it doesn't compare in quality. The thing I don't like about the Tagua holster is how far the belt slots are placed to the sides. Just curious if anyone has any experience with Tagua Gunleather.


----------

